# SHOGE ATTACKING Finger Videos



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been saying for a while I was going to take some vids of Shogei attacking me through the glass to show what a badass he is and how badass solitary reds can be (by the way he only does this when solitary). Here are two clips of this behavior. They are short vids and will take very short to load up. Enjoy.
Going Ape Biting
Being Very Territorial
Now you all can have respect for the Fury Shoge can unleash!!!! I will try to respond as soon as possible, but my computer is broken so I can only get on here when I am at my girlfriend's house. I uploaded these files to her computer and am using her computer to post these here. I'll check in as soon as possible to see what you guys/gals think. P'ce.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He is just Awesome ,


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

wish my pygos did that. 


> (by the way he only does this when solitary)


so how does he act with other ps?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

awesome red! looks protective of you


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome vids. Him only doing this when solitary is very interesting. Any guesses as to why?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

one bad ass pygo man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Ninja Guy! Awesome!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was pretty cool. What size tank is he in?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sweet...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool vids!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

too short, but nice..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Next time I will get some longer vids of him being all nuts. I believe the reason he reacts the way he does when solitary is because his focus is on what is going on outside of the tank. He isn't worried about protecting the tank or his territories from any other thing inside the tank so all that attention and aggression goes to whomever is around the tank. He is also much less skittish for the same reason I believe. I think that he is always aware of what is going on outside of the tank so he doesn't get suprised and scared.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

god reds are awesome at that size. i bet he's meaner than hell too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Joe, Shogei is a beast








Definitely one of the coolest reds I've ever seen!!!

btw: the way he flips with his pectoral fins in the second video cracked me up, as if he's on speed


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> btw: the way he flips with his pectoral fins in the second video cracked me up, as if he's on speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i had to go and watch it again just cause of that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is badass


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. Jonas, yeah he does flip that fin fast as hell. he gets pretty pumped up, lol.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

long time no see..allways did like your red/shogie he is one hell of a fish







i wish my rhom did things like that







oh yeah just to let you know jaws is doing really well


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hey gen great vid of sho being a little fighter 1 of my reds is starting to do that to great stuff


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

fury, 
yeah i haven't been around much because my computer has been broken. I am on the gf's right now, so i check in when i can. I am glad jaws is doing well. thanks for the compliments.

shoe,
thanks bro.

jackburton,
thanks. that's great that your red is starting that to. it only gets cooler when they really get into it and get larger.


----------

